# Comprehensive Table of Conversion Factors



## bigtrees (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to a .pdf file of a table of conversion factors for units? I'm looking for something that I can slip into my notebook and reference if necessary.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 18, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Does anyone have a link to a .pdf file of a table of conversion factors for units? I'm looking for something that I can slip into my notebook and reference if necessary.



If you go to the NCEES site, you can actually download their FE handbook (.pdf) for free. It has a page of conversions check it out see if that what you looking for.

http://ncees.org/exams/study_materials/fe_handbook/index.php


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 18, 2008)

Luchion said:


> If you go to the NCEES site, you can actually download their FE handbook (.pdf) for free. It has a page of conversions check it out see if that what you looking for.
> http://ncees.org/exams/study_materials/fe_handbook/index.php


Thanks


----------

